# TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Hey guys-
After listening to the emails and phone calls from NB 1.8T and TDI owners for quite some time, we are finally done with development of the TyrolSport UG SMIC for the NB. In order to better gauge our initial production run, we are starting an Introductory Group Buy. Regular retail price on the SMIC will be $789 + $20 shipping. Group Buy price will be $749 + $20 shipping. Please let us know how many of you are willing to commit your payment and shipping information at this time so that we may begin production. Thanks to all!








-TyrolSport


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (tyrolkid)*

Regular price on the SMIC for the GTI/Jetta 1.8T/TDI is $749.00 plus $20.00.
Why is the NB model more?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_Regular price on the SMIC for the GTI/Jetta 1.8T/TDI is $749.00 plus $20.00.
Why is the NB model more? 

Because it is more difficult/complex to construct and the volume will be lower.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (tyrolkid)*

Did u guys solve the issue with the turn signal casing?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Did u guys solve the issue with the turn signal casing? 

There is one of two solutions:
1) Flip the turn signal over
2) Space the fenderliner off of the fender with a 1/4" washer, and position the SMIC towards the rear of the vehicle so that the stock sidemarker can fit.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (tyrolkid)*

Why couldn't shave 1/4" off that side?!








BTW, how much does this thing weigh?










_Modified by Billsbug at 3:01 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (Billsbug)*

First, Thanks to Tyrol and Mike for the effort and attention here. FMIC were not an option for alot of us and weve seen what they do to a NB.
Can we get some pics of install on Mikes NB plus mods to the blinker, metal etc.. shot of it next to the OEM SMIC etc.
Will you be stocking these or will it be a order > make > ship?
Are we roughly looking at the same numbers as the Jetta/Golf SMIC? Will there be dynos etc done? What are the upgrade points over OEM?
Also, flip turn signal. I've looked at this and one side is the philips screw mount the other the tab. Can you explain?
I think these might help some others when looking at a $700+ product.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_Also, flip turn signal. I've looked at this and one side is the philips screw mount the other the tab. Can you explain?

It's not the price, but flipping around or cutting my expensive crystal clear lenses (click my sig for pic) then inserting some sort of screen is not an option. I don't really understand this "1/4 fender liner" problem!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I don't really understand this "1/4 fender liner" problem!









you will see when you actually have the SMIC in your hands. It takes up ALL the space behind the bumper. By moving it back a litte bit you gain the prescious space that you need to run the marker in its stock position.


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

this thread is useless without pics.....
Does it use the stock attachment?
same size piping?
Volume?
catch my drift?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

Very interested in this, please post complete pics. Also, if all that's required to fit the turn signal in the factory position is a 1/4" washer on the fender liner screws, why not just cut out the part of the fender liner that's in the way??


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Lots of comparison pictures and full details will be coming today!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Very interested in this, please post complete pics. Also, if all that's required to fit the turn signal in the factory position is a 1/4" washer on the fender liner screws, why not just cut out the part of the fender liner that's in the way??

Or make the SMIC 1/4'" smaller!










_Modified by Billsbug at 10:42 AM 9-1-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I will definitely buy one of these but not yet...Paying the credit card down right now.
But I will be ordering in a few months


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait even If I have a FMIC myself.... Ill change mine if spec, volume and mounting are ok
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

Install time?


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

@tyrolkid
How much would it cost shipping this SMIC to Taiwan? Some of my friends like this lovely stuff a lot.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (six7vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *six7vdub* »_Install time?

Installation requires removal of the front fenders and bumper. Figure 3-4 hours on the installation for a first timer.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (mx450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mx450* »_@tyrolkid
How much would it cost shipping this SMIC to Taiwan? Some of my friends like this lovely stuff a lot.









We ship worldwide. I will PM you a shipping estimate.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Pictures???


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

Here are some pictures showing the stock and UG SMIC side by side. Along with pictures of the rolled tube ends, retention of all three factory mounting points, MAP sensor boss, and weld quality:


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

install pics from Mikes NB? esp. points of intrest/modifying/cutting


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Here are some pictures. Stock intercooler in place with nose and fender liner removed:
















Trimming of sheet metal with stock SMIC removed(about 4 square inches, non structural). These pictures show it already trimmed:
















Intercooler in place:


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: TyrolSport UG SMIC Introductory Group Buy (Billsbug)*

As far as the sidemarker issue is concerned, let's start by looking at this picture:








The core is six inches thick. The only other Bell core available was 4.5" thick, which would not meaningfully improve the core volume vs. the stocker. We chose Bell because they make the premier intercooler cores in the business. 6" was our only option. If you push the core forward, you will need to modify the bumper lens. If you push it back(there is enough play) you can reuse your existing lens, but will need to insert a washer between the fender liner and the fender. It really is no big deal either way.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (-KIX-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_this thread is useless without pics.....
Does it use the stock attachment?
same size piping?
Volume?
catch my drift?

Stock attachment points, stock piping. There is no need to modify any of the piping in/out, or the mounting points. Core volume is 384 cubic inches vs. 218 cubic inches on the stocker. 
We expect performance gains to be approx. the same as the Golf/Jetta testing here:
http://tyrolsport.com/sidemount.htm
However, given the reduced airflow, and thicker core volume compared to the Golf/Jetta UG SMIC, we would expect the performance gains to be slightly diminished. It will be a vast improvement over the tiny stock tube and fin unit, and will handle 280-300whp without issue. 
Let us know if there are any other questions and we'll be glad to answer them.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Mike, I demand you remove all those naked pictures of my car








As everyone can now see and read, this SMIC is way better than the stock unit. I can personally say that I no longer have heatsoak. My car feels just as powerful in any and all driving conditions and traffic. I really believe that any future owners will experience the same things I have and be more than pleased with the NBUGSMIC


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

thanks guys for the updated pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can it not be installed by just removing the wheel & liner?
tyrol, can you explain how this new SMIC will work in different outside air temps... as fall is approaching and the air temp drops but still hits the turbo then onto the IC
thanks again for looking at us NB owners and producing great products (i need to order a caliper kit)








oh and mike, whats up with the pancake pipe still


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
oh and mike, whats up with the pancake pipe still
















The ABD/Neuspeed pipes have never been shown to add power. I had one on my car and I was less then impressed. Plus, my wheels are wide and kept hitting the pipe. 
In short, it's snake oil. 
Now, the UGSMIC, that's real http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

2 cool. How's the weight compared to stock?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_The ABD/Neuspeed pipes have never been shown to add power. I had one on my car and I was less then impressed. Plus, my wheels are wide and kept hitting the pipe. 
In short, it's snake oil. 

never saw it as a power upgrade but more of an efficiency upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wide wheels is another thang


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I have an ABD lower intercooler pipe.
I don't know if it added any power but the throttle response seemed marginally better.
I ahve 17" by 225 tires and they never rub.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_
I ahve 17" by 225 tires and they never rub.

my wheels are 17x8, perhaps that's the difference?
In any case, I didn't notice anything, so I too kit off. Call it a preference thing


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_2 cool. How's the weight compared to stock?

Stock: 5.25lbs
UG SMIC: 9.75lbs


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Please let us know if there are any other questions, and we'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Like somebody asked, is removal of the bumper and fender really required?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Like somebody asked, is removal of the bumper and fender really required?

To be honest, we're not sure. It all likelihood, it should be possible, but we don't want to make any promises we can't keep. The hardest part would be tightening the hose clamp from the IC to the upper intercooler hose.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_To be honest, we're not sure. It all likelihood, it should be possible, but we don't want to make any promises we can't keep. The hardest part would be tightening the hose clamp from the IC to the upper intercooler hose. 

taking the headlight out will give you enough access to get to the clamp.
this is how i installed the Samco IC pipe



_Modified by OLD GHOST at 6:36 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
taking the headlight out will give you enough access to get to the clamp.
this is how i installed the Samco IC pipe


Looks like it could be possible to install it without pulling the nose off. This would make the install a 1.5 hour proposition.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Any other questions that haven't been answered?


----------



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

ok how long tell its in my hands?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Irishguy951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irishguy951* »_ok how long tell its in my hands?

pick up the phone and call them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Concept.:R (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: TyrolSport SMIC*

FYI, I just purchased this SMIC and had it installed by Mike this past weekend. What a great mod and a great product. 
With my 2+hr ride home to Philly on the NJ Turnpike, the number one difference that I noticed was air flow. Car pulled more smoothly and I did notice a direct impact on the car's boost (vacuum) efficiency.
On the ride up, with the cruise set at 80, my car pulled -10 pounds of boost on a level area. On the way home, same conditions, the car only pulled -12 pounds (I have separate - and + boost gauges).
Product manufacturing was top notch and the installation was fairly straight forward.
Did not require the removal of the front clip, only the rim/tire and the inner fender liner.
Bump'n for a great product produced by some true VDub enthusiasts’.
Concept.:R............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: TyrolSport SMIC (Concept.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Concept.:R* »_FYI, I just purchased this SMIC and had it installed by Mike this past weekend. What a great mod and a great product. 
With my 2+hr ride home to Philly on the NJ Turnpike, the number one difference that I noticed was air flow. Car pulled more smoothly and I did notice a direct impact on the car's boost (vacuum) efficiency.
On the ride up, with the cruise set at 80, my car pulled -10 pounds of boost on a level area. On the way home, same conditions, the car only pulled -12 pounds (I have separate - and + boost gauges).
Product manufacturing was top notch and the installation was fairly straight forward.
Did not require the removal of the front clip, only the rim/tire and the inner fender liner.
Bump'n for a great product produced by some true VDub enthusiasts’.
Concept.:R............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wish I could've been there Rob!! So tell me, did they have to screw with the turnsignal lense to get the intercooler to fit right?


----------

